# Hillary says released prisoners no danger



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> One of the five senior Taliban leaders transferred to Qatar in exchange for Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl played a key role in al Qaeda's plans leading up to the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks. Mohammad Fazl, who served as the Taliban's army chief of staff and deputy defense minister prior to his detention at Guantánamo, did not have a hand in planning the actual 9/11 hijackings. Along with a notorious al Qaeda leader, however, Fazl did help coordinate a military offensive against the enemies of the Taliban and al Qaeda in Afghanistan the day before. And Osama bin Laden viewed that September 10 offensive as an essential part of al Qaeda's 9/11 plot.


We keep learning more about the five released Taliban. One planned an attack the day before 9/11 that was considered an essential part of 9/11. Now the other day Hillary says they are no danger to the United States. That's what liberals were saying prior to 9/11. I guess we don't need to worry about the five peace loving Taliban.

For the full story: http://www.weeklystandard.com/articles/ ... 94957.html


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What is scary to me is now look at all the unrest in Iraq and the Taliban taking more control in Afganistan. And we released 5 of their past leaders!!!!

Things could get ugly really again.


----------

